# somewhat off topic.....



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I manage a Christmas Tree Farm here in Wisconsin and I'm trying to find some transplanting equipment. Tree planters we have, but I'm looking for something that can plant real small seedlings(2-0) from a seed bed to a transplant bed. We are doing more and more of our own nursery stock and need a transplanter. Finding it very tough to locate them.:blink:

Any of you loggers or millers out there in the upper midwest deal with nurseries or dealers that work with that stuff?


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I'm not sure of the size you are transplanting. But if they're around 10" a tobacco setter may work. They're easy to find around here.


----------

